
What missing too much sleep might be doing to your body - laurex
https://globalnews.ca/news/5053369/sleep-problems-health-effects/
======
tombert
In college I used to suffer from really bad insomnia, to a point where I
actually went to a doctor about it. I got some ambien I was more or less cured
but the sleep was definitely less restful. I eventually dropped out of
college, in no small part because I was afraid that it was causing me too much
stress and leading to this.

I mostly got over the insomnia (largely due to me taking some medication for
depression) but occasionally I get spells of it. Thus far, I've found that the
best way that I have reliably been able to get good sleep has been to exercise
(almost) daily.

I'm willing to accept that it may be placebo, but I also figure that it's not
going to hurt me to exercise daily.

~~~
toper-centage
As someone that is mostly healthy I also get occasional insomnia spells. Like
for a week, any little thing will wake me up. Anecdotally, I send that doing
sports daily even if just a 20 minutes jog in the morning, helps keeping my
cycles intact.

